# Seaside Denied, Sonic Paradox Animated Music Video



## Recorderdude (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey, guys. I've been away working on this with sonic paradox for a while. I'd really apprecate if you'd check it out. This premiered at summer of sonic a few weeks ago and it's now on newgrounds:

http://www.newground...tal/view/599392


----------

